# Mishka are you stupid? "NOOOOOOOOOO!" - Husky Dog Talking



## nitroy2k (May 3, 2010)

Mishka are you stupid? "NOOOOOOOOOO!" - Husky Dog Talking

Just an example how nature can make incredible things ... 
Talking dog ... awsome ..

http://fliiby.com/file/899869/k706v1ebki.html


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Now _that_ is precious!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Neat-oh!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It can't be worth it to go through the dozen ads to sse the video. :barf:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Much better, but I suspect I defeated the purpose of the original post.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Very good! Now if I could just get up the nerve to ask my Husky if HE thinks I am stupid? Not sure I want to know the answer to that one.


----------

